
Math Inspector: Alpha Test Registration Is Open - calhoun137
https://mathinspector.com/
======
calhoun137
Project author here! I have been working on Math Inspector for the past year
and recently got featured on Mathologer for one of my youtube comments so I
decided to launch the math education channel I have been dreaming about and
start the process of releasing the tool I got carried away making when I
decided to roll my own software for creating animations for math eduction
videos

